# Ordered from Seedboutique.com



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 5, 2012)

At the moment they are only taking snail mail orders, so I sent off for (what else?) Nirvana Papaya Feminised Tuesday of last week and they got here today.  Even ordering by snail mail Seedboutique has the fastest shipping to Hell of all the seedbanks and has had so for at least 6 years.  :woohoo::headbang2::fly:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 5, 2012)

:cool2: Niiiice! Gonna go check out their website right now.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2012)

Very cool, you do love the papaya don't you. I need to look into that. Congrats on BPOTM!


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 5, 2012)

If Papaya is good enough for YYZ its good enough for me, see it ryhmes, unless your Canadian, we say YYZ as why why Zed, lol its a canadian thang, you wouldnt understand.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 5, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> If Papaya is good enough for YYZ its good enough for me, see it ryhmes, unless your Canadian, we say YYZ as why why Zed, lol its a canadian thang, you wouldnt understand.


It only took me like six years to realize that it was pronounced Why Why Zed as opposed to Why Why Zee.  :hitchair:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2012)

:doh: DUH! it rhymes! Glad you still love the papaya.


----------

